# SA: Pt. Augusta kingfish.



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Chuck your reports and pics here lads.

New PB's were set by some. ;-)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

a couple of real good ones, ill say.


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

C'mon dudes, don't keep us waiting, the suspension's killing me :?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)




----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Yep, that's what I looked like when I posted my last reply, and if typing could talk, it would be in a high pitched, completely camp voice :lol:


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Is this gonna take long?...lol. *whistles Girl From Ipanema* :shock: :lol: ;-)


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

who is going to break the news?? :lol:


----------



## spooled1 (Sep 16, 2005)

This better be good coz the general consensus among the East Coast crew is that you SA boys are very good at talking Coopers talk. :lol:


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

??????


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

if that means talking sh*t, you might be right. The weekend is over for some of us, but some of the guys are still over there.

Heres the big news. Not one kingfish. Yet. Hopefully one of the other guys gets one, but it was too hard to get quality live bait, and the kingfish had wised up to all lures.

The baitground were a 3km paddle through snotweed. What the successful boaties were doing was collecting squid and gar before dawn and then hitting the hot water outlets. This was kinda impossible for us to do. The snotweed is an algal bloom of some variety, we could not troll anything without snagging trebles within 5 seconds, bloody annoying ill tell you that. :?

Instead we were chucking bibbed minnows at the powerline pylons for salmon, not hard to catch at all, barring Gator on saturday morning unfortunately. :lol:

We bridle rigged these and drifted them along the two hotwater outlets, but apart from kingies demolishing some form of bait on the surface, we saw no action.

So some pics.









thanks Jon for the Photo!









Jon catching some bait.









Jon with a noice little salmon caught of a very cool, secluded beach.









Nice little Salmon for lunch!









PaulRolan's Outback the right way up for a change :lol: :lol:









One of my nice little Salmon









Our baitgrounds, unfortunately not the good one. :?


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Pretty much...

The snotweed covered every good ground near the power station. Couldnt even score snapper in the middle it was that thick. I only found one nice patch of seagrass (garfish and squid territory) however it was also in kingy territory which meant any resident bait was destroyed by hoodlums months ago.

Fishnfreak scored a PB salmon and a blown trans. Water_baby scored a killer hangover and a broken rod. I scored a lost lure and stuffed a reel.

Of course, how can I forget Paulrolan... You've got to give him credit for managing to flip an Outback, that's a seriously good effort. Some will say I got my revenge after he tried to pull a "Threshers Yak Style" on me by trolling across my bow but I'm really not THAT evil... at least not after I heard about all the big toothies in the area ;-).

It was a great trip with great company, great food, great hospitality and some great laughs. The salmon kept fishnfreak and I amused. You can see the photo I took of him, at the time of that photo we honestly didn't care we were fishing for bait instead of ball busters. There's just something special about having a beach to yourself sight casting for a feed.


----------



## yakattackntacklerat (Jul 22, 2008)

HArd luck fellas! and sorry to hear about the trans..

Just had a bloke in the shop who was at Pt Augusta at the same time as u. He said he saw ya cruising around in ya Yaks. He was up there for 4 days and GOT 4 KINGFISH (I saw the photos). Smallest was 15kg the rest 29-30kg. 3 on live Squid 1 on Lure but im not telling which, thats his secret and ive gotta keep it for him!! He said bait was easy to locate at the shacks but he noted it was much easier to cover the required distance in a powerboat.

Good effort though fellas! Looks like it still woulda been great fun.

Yak.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

yakattackntacklerat said:


> HArd luck fellas! and sorry to hear about the trans..
> 
> Just had a bloke in the shop who was at Pt Augusta at the same time as u. He said he saw ya cruising around in ya Yaks. He was up there for 4 days and GOT 4 KINGFISH (I saw the photos). Smallest was 15kg the rest 29-30kg. 3 on live Squid 1 on Lure but im not telling which, thats his secret and ive gotta keep it for him!! He said bait was easy to locate at the shacks but he noted it was much easier to cover the required distance in a powerboat.
> 
> ...


We saw him down there and we know the lure, saw two of the fish too. He knew exactly what he was doing, definitely experienced. Top marks to him for managing it solo too.


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

And credit goes to you guys sticking with it in the wintry conditions. According to the weather presenters, the current winter weather pattern here is the "best" since 2005.

Hard luck on the lack of kingies.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Yep, i too know the lure he was using Dave.

Bye the way, the trans is going to cost me $2500 :evil:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> Bye the way, the trans is going to cost me $2500 :evil:


 :shock:

Guess you wont be collecting ornate boxfish just yet .


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

im going to the bank now, taking out extra too!


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

fishnut said:


> I just wished they could stay out later with me next time and not have to go home to bed at 12 am.


Haha, i was on the verge of having a big one, but i still thought that we might be going fishing in the morning, ha, yeah right :lol:


----------



## waldo (Aug 19, 2007)

There was talk of PB'S fellas ! ( starting to think not the fishy variety )

@ rob - hard luck on the trannie mate, seemed to be the weekend for it

@fishnut - Kids eh ! Just when your gettin revved up, theyve peaked and need a nanna nap. They dont make em like they used to ;-)

@l3gacy - Not your new reel i hope

@waterbaby - You with a hangover ! i dont believe it for a second.

Sounds like you boys had a top weekend, im still kickin myself i couldnt make it up there eh ! Good to hear you all managed to have a few larfs despite the run of bad luck. Only question unanswered, is there gonna be a next time ?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

fishnfreak said:


> Yep, i too know the lure he was using Dave.
> 
> Bye the way, the trans is going to cost me $2500 :evil:


Sheese mate, PM sent.

Sorry to hear the bad news guys, I certainly hoped somebody would get stuck in but the timing and weather were obviously against it...also the snot weed :shock: :shock: 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

well, not much else to add to the report. hangover was good by dinner yesterday, did my exam today in record time. amazing how well the body responds to water and food after a night on the turps 

as for kings, it was apparent after the first session we were at the power station that hooking a king was a little hit and miss, and landing one in the washing machine conditions was going to be even harder. did see some nice fish caught, but the wind and swell made fishing the region for too long unbearable. so much so that fishnut and i went to another location to try for snapper, albeit without luck. it was amazing that there were no bream in the creeks, if the locations were anywhere else in SA we would have had bream and flathead every cast. the algal bloom looked like it was choking everything, very sad, but apparently disappears after winter.

was a good weekend though, and good company with the kids and the old boys :lol: despite the weather. its been years since we had this much of a winter, and as luck would have it we were fishing in it. glad it rained everywhere though, its good to see the north of SA green again. i suppose every cloud has its silver lining. if only it was silver with a green back ;-)


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry to hear about the lack of Kingies and most other expected fish. I'm glad I didnt go - I can get a bit grumpy when things don't go my way, when I spend hundreds of dollars on a trip with crappy weather for pretty much zilch - been there, done that, just not in yak yet.

Oh, I noticed I think this is post 99. I've made a commitment that post 100 is going to be a post on my first yak bloodying experience, so if you've not heard from my by say December, you'll know why. Eagle 250S sounder/GPS combo is ordered, the final (I think so at least at this stage) major purchase for the yak.

So stay tuned for "First Blood - a Quest for Piscarorial Excellence"

Big D


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

C'mon Big D, we're rooting for ya.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

spooled1 said:


> This better be good coz the general consensus among the East Coast crew is that you SA boys are very good at talking Coopers talk. :lol:


Dan was right - A fine report, a bit cloudy, some foamy head(s) - worth waiting for and will age well now its bottled. And some people tip it upside down before opening to fully savour the experience (sorry PR).


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Better luck next time guys. Sounds like the conditions were tough. Its a very pretty part of the world and would have been great to share it with good company


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Sounds like a classic AKFF weekend. Bugger all fish and crap weather but a lot of fun. Don't know why Paulo had to go against tradition.

Please, someone tell us how an outback was inverted. Didn't think it was possible


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Bad luck about the kingies fellas - it can be miserable there in a nice comfortable boat - could be attrocious (sp?) in a kayak. At least the sambos provided some light line relief.

BUT - I'm waiting for the report from Buff. Buff always catches fish - he won't let the team down.......... :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

The lads are spot on. With the zero degree morning, a nice breeze and a bit of chop we really couldn't stay on the water long.

Peril: I'm with you, I have NFI... *walks away whistling*

Fisher: I don't think Buff was even able to boat a bream mate. The fishing was completely shut down minus kings and ST's.

Fishnut: I dare say our dreams were more pleasant than what you experienced. :lol:

Rob is gonna head back in summer and I reckon I might have to follow. There's just too much fishy water up there to write it off. I can't say I'm happy to be home, I'd rather be back their in the freezing cold bouncing around in the chop.

Big thanks to all that turned up.


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

L3GACY said:


> Big thanks to all that turned up.


I'll second that. I may go up more than once, but i may do a tour of the area over a week or so


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Great to catch up with a few a of you guys & put a name to the face.
Pitty no kingies came on board, im interested to see how paul,Buff,Gator & Drew went in the creek.
I was p----ed of both days no yak & not to bad weather or not as bad as i have seen & been out in up there.
Im Gonna come down your way for a fish when im not so busy, for the little to time i had, a great bunch of blokes.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Will do Darren
4th Sept,18th Sept both Thursdays ill give you a call, my app 8:45am bloody teeth.
Cheers Kym.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Great to be part of the weekend, fish or no fish. Managed 5 ST's, and tempting the Kingys under us with them and knowing that we were in with a chance was pretty good any way.
So sorry You didn't make it Mike.
We all missed you
..... we even toasted absent friends. 
And happy birthday mate.
Not many snaps, however here is an indication of the conditions when they were nice.
Hey Flea, we loved the mangroves and the beach in the middle of the river on the Sunday.
I'll probably join you guys on Saturday at Seacliff.


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes Darren it was Point Patterson, and a great spot to sniff around in.
400 metres and you're out into the gulf, another 300 metres and you'll find a great little beach to cast from.
Sorry no snaps of that, but I'd love to know if it gets results... Hey Flea?


----------



## fishydude (Dec 30, 2007)

Hey Drew, who's Adventure is that in that last photo? Don't tell me they made you take off your amas :shock: :lol: . I was really disappointed that I missed what was probably a fantastic trip regardless of the weather and fishing but pleased you all made it such a good trip. Bodes well for the K.I. trip. Have new trans, will travel...lol. The ferry will be doing all the hard yards on that one anyway...lol. Won't be long and the pre-trip excitement will start. :lol: ;-) 
Cheers
Mike


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Oh Yeah!


----------



## Drewboy (Mar 18, 2008)

Very remiss of me to not have mentioned it before, but a big thank-you to those that pulled the trip together with accommodation planning and preparation suggestions. I'm sure the tackle shops didn't mind either.
Thanks to Gator for putting on his trailer and getting me and all my crap up there and back.
Hey thanks Darren with your knot expertise........and particularly Buff, who lent me a great king-fish rig for the week-end, and who's brains I was sucking out with a straw every time we sat down together. The man is a veritable font.
What a wealth of knowledge we had in our midst.
As I said, it didn't really matter how many fish you caught, it was all good preparation for the next outing.
And finally thanks for all the laughs boys.
Regards
Drew


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

Yep great little spot that one Drew.
My brother inlaw & myself have had some fantastic fishing in that spot trauling & casting, some nice lizards lurking around sts & got the odd rugger out of there as well.
Glad you fellas found the spot.
Chers Kym.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

As the only one who has not made comment I guess I should Fess Up! How many fish did I catch - ZIP, ZILCH, ZERO, NOTHING  I'm sure there are more words that mean the same thing. Spent most of Saturday going back and forth in front of the power station - Caught some really nice snot weed! Got blown into the mangroves a few times while trying to clear weed. Lived up to my reputation as "Mr. BoTangles"  Geez! The guys said go to the power towers and catch some salmon trout - HA! Only thing I caught was the towers themselves. Going back in was great fun with all the wave and wind action from all directions at once. So then there was Sunday - Another blank ity, blank blank blank. Again BoTangles was at his best in the wind amongst the mangroves - damn the scenery was nice, too bad I saw most of it thru a spider web of braid. Then my rudder cable broke - Then I said a few endearments and went back to the cars. The heater in the car and the fine music (well I like country) was heaven.

Hey, it was a great weekend - Great Company - Due to current CSIRO restrictions I could not join in to the merriment at the Pub.

Someday I will catch a few fish!

Thanks for a great time guys and Darren, next time opt for the senior citizens cabin!


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

As the only one who has not made comment I guess I should Fess Up! How many fish did I catch - ZIP, ZILCH, ZERO, NOTHING  I'm sure there are more words that mean the same thing. Spent most of Saturday going back and forth in front of the power station - Caught some really nice snot weed! Got blown into the mangroves a few times while trying to clear weed. Lived up to my reputation as "Mr. BoTangles" Geez! The guys said go to the power towers and catch some salmon trout - HA! Only thing I caught was the towers themselves. Going back in was great fun with all the wave and wind action from all directions at once. So then there was Sunday - Another blank ity, blank blank blank. Again BoTangles was at his best in the wind amongst the mangroves - damn the scenery was nice, too bad I saw most of it thru a spider web of braid. Then my rudder cable broke - Then I said a few endearments and went back to the cars. The heater in the car and the fine music (well I like country) was heaven.

Hey, it was a great weekend - Great Company - Due to current CSIRO restrictions I could not join in to the merriment at the Pub.

Someday I will catch a few fish!

Thanks for a great time guys and Darren, next time opt for the senior citizens cabin!


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Well finally got around to getting some photos sorted and put them into the report.

Was going to head up Thursday but could only get away Friday, caught up with the guys and a few decided to go up stream from the town were myself, Drew and Gator did some snooping around the bridges in town. 
This was more in the way of just getting the yaks wet before the big day on Saturday, I was able to pull two nice St's but as I didn't have a catch esky these went back for a swim.

Saturday morning saw the O/F (older gentleman's) cabin getting a little later start them the Whipper Snappers cabin but still we arrived at the Power Station quite early

It's amazing that even in the middle of nowhere you can run into another AKFF member with Flea turning up at the launch site; he was up at Pt Augusta visiting a sick relation.

Flea and Drew having a chat









Gators yak and our destination the Power Station









First thing was to head over to the towers and get a ST (live bait) to wiggle at the Kingies.



















With the ST I got I decided to bridle rig him and slowly tow him around to see if he would get any attention, but apparently he wasn't in the Kingies flavour.

Headed back to the launch site and after a call on the two ways found the rest on the other side having a rest and getting some St's for a feed from a little beach.

Drews AI hidden in the mangroves.









A quiet fish on the beach


















And a nice feed of ST's









Called it a day soon after and headed back to camp for a clean up and some food.

With the other cabin heading back to Adelaide on Sunday, Saturday night was Pub night for a counter meal and a few drinks.
With the O/F crew staying another day we were keen to get in another days fishing so pulled the pin early.
Halve the other cabin dragged in around midnight with the other halve getting back around 3am and by the look of there faces the next morning they enjoyed themselves *VERY WELL* (sorry for shouting guys )

For those that stayed the extra day the wind picked up and the water around the Power station was like a washing machine with one boat coming in as it was too rough for him.

Flea dropped passed for a chat on his way back to the Riverland and recommend we have a look at Point Patterson as this should be a bit more sheltered and as I love mangrove mooching I didn't need to much convincing.

After a bit of searching (momentarily geographically embarrassed) we arrived at a nice sheltered launch site and were soon rigged and on the water, Gator was having some issues with his kayak and said to head out and he would catch up.
We found out latter the issue was a broken rudder line and with the wind as it was it made live very difficult for him and he only did a short run around before returning to base camp.

Regardless of the area offering some shelter other than a ST I got it wasn't offering anything else.
Had a good look around the area and even found a nice sheltered beach/cove to take a brake and a walk around.

The wind started to pick up even more so back to base was the order of the day.

Drew and Paul heading back


















Looking back towards Pt Augusta Power Station









Looking West across the Gulf at the Hills at El Alamein Army Base









South and the wind is picking up.









Loading up









Rugged Up









Drew finding the Joys of Air Knots









Blue sky's _after_ we have got back









The Track out with the Flinders and the Weather









Lovely Point Patterson.









Well we may not have locked horns with a Kingie on the trip but for me anyway it was a great time with great people.

Did learn some good lessons whilst there; 
Don't go for a swim while chasing Kingies (sorry Paul).
Rod leash everything down.
And give thanks for L3gacy for organising the wading/dive socks as my feet never got wet and stayed nice and worm the whole trip (Saturday morning at Pt Augusta was 0 degrees)


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Great little report there Buff. Disappointed you didn't put the "turtle" pic up though .


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWZbY/6gAABRfgAAQQKcACCAgUAA/79+gIACJEU2U2oNAPFBkaNBqp+hpkSeUZimRiN6odYhIrO0RljMaPaVvkYPvuLLcTXFs1nrAkUQc4EOiwGl4htBbfq3EtvyA8Cgq93LOKNHtY4Kc58WhUyBDe8cHFiTPJ/wOQ8LMulf5vRco9rkJBiFUhIs0cNvxdyRThQkJbY/6gA==


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

L3GACY said:


> Disappointed you didn't put the "turtle" pic up though .


Lesson 1, when taking photos don't giggle (sorry Paul ;-) ) they turn out very blurry and unusable :lol: :lol:


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

buff said:


> L3GACY said:
> 
> 
> > Disappointed you didn't put the "turtle" pic up though .
> ...


Classic. Pretty much :lol:.


----------



## tox (Oct 29, 2007)

Bad luck with the kings.

I'm looking to head up there to try my luck spearfishing. How was the water clarity? Do you think it could work?


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

i doubt it, clarity was not the best, when i was in 6ft of water i could only just see the bottom, and even then it was very only just discernable.

Buff, at least you got a photo, i was about to reach for mycamera, but saw Pauls face and thought it would be best to get him in the yak.


----------



## Chop (Jan 3, 2008)

Bummer about the kingies fella's, (ive deleted the rest , as ive passed the info on to legacy )

Chop


----------



## Crazy_Horse (Nov 3, 2006)

If thats the case, Chop, fess up! If that is true then that certain tackle shop deserves no business from us kayak fishers - a future growing market for their business. F#$k them!


----------



## flea (Jan 24, 2008)

I agree with you crazey_horse if thats the way they treat their customers they don't deserve the business.
I can tell you though you where in the correct place, but they are finiky buggers.
Cheers kym.


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

Dealt with thanks to Chop. Someone has been earning themselves a lot of bad karma.


----------

